# Ok boys lets see full on DH dream bikes



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

I want to see some serious D H riggs 
Don't b shy show them off and tell us all about it

here is mine it has been since upgraded will post new pics tomorrow


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

well its pretty obvious yours is a 303. i have mine. SInister r9. strait eats **** up. couldnt be happier. who really cares though. theres been posts on this before. search


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

for DH it would have to be the Huffy NUNSLAUGHTERER ARGGG 13.7" of travel with 3 SHOX to adjust up and down and SIDE to SIDE motions 360* of rock and SMALL EUROPEAN CAR obliterating POWWWER! [/end monster truck announcer voice]


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

SJensen said:


> well its pretty obvious yours is a 303. i have mine. SInister r9. strait eats **** up. couldnt be happier. who really cares though. theres been posts on this before. search


well lets see it I love that Bike sinister FRANK THE WELDER put it up


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

ok there may have been treads like this before that was then this is now 
post them up lets see whats out there


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice Ride Nova


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

SWD 216DH (4130 steel frame)
05 Boxxer Team w/ MOCO internals & E13 Ali Stem
MRP System 3 w/ Party Crasher bash
Truvativ Holzfeller cranks & bars
FSA Pig DH Pro deep cup w/ Azonic Headlock
SDG I-beam saddle & post
Azonic Outlaw wheels
SRAM X9 RR Der w/ X7 Shifters (recently installed)
Saint Disc Brakes w/ DangerBoy levers
Crank Brothers 5050xx pedals
ODI Lock On Grips (ruffians) w/ SWD Barend Caps

That about sums it up. Steel is real!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

novato kid said:


>


that's an awesome pic!!!!


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

RED5 said:


> SWD 216DH (4130 steel frame)
> 05 Boxxer Team w/ MOCO internals & E13 Ali Stem
> MRP System 3 w/ Party Crasher bash
> Truvativ Holzfeller cranks & bars
> ...


How much travel does that get?


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

Frame: 08 Cannondale Judge
Fork: 08 boxxer wc
Shock: dhx5.0 Ti coil
Rims: 729's w/ stans tubeless
Hubs: Hope pro 2
Tires: Highroller/DHF 2.5's
Pedals: wellgo mg-1's
Cranks: Holzfeller oct 1.1
Chain: pc 991 hollowpin
Cassette: 970DH
Bottom Bracket: Howitzer Team
Derailleur: X.0 short
Shifter: x.9
Handlebars: FSA kforce DH
Brakes: Avid utlimates or codes
Saddle: Fi'zi:k Free:k
Seat post: Thomson elite
Grips: yeti
Bash guard: MRP sys 1

I'll post pics once I build it up this off season.


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

MTB_prodigy said:


> How much travel does that get?


Boxxer = 8"
SWD 216DH = 8.5" or 216mm


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

Novato Kid, Where The Hell Did You Land?


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

novato kid said:


>


one way to clear a rock garden   :thumbsup: 

thats got to be the bigest rock garden ive ever seen


----------



## Fit 4 Flight (Sep 28, 2007)

gil_caz said:


> Novato Kid, Where The Hell Did You Land?


 Haha, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

jimage said:


> one way to clear a rock garden   :thumbsup:
> 
> thats got to be the bigest rock garden ive ever seen


That's weird... cuz I don't see any rocks.


----------



## fsdmusic (May 16, 2006)

GnaR9 said:


> That's weird... cuz I don't see any rocks.


Looks like mostly roots. So Novato where do you land and is it rocks or a combination of rocks and roots?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

i think he probably was going faster than we think and cleared it all :band:

one of the sickest pics i've ever seen, i wish i had one of me like that.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

*Just finished it yesterday*

Got the fork yesterday to get it rolling. I am going to get a white seat and white sunline grips


----------



## be350ka (Dec 17, 2004)

Artin Aga said:


> well lets see it I love that Bike sinister FRANK THE WELDER put it up


I'll second the R9. Great bike. Here it is.


----------



## bobino (May 15, 2007)

my dream


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

Heres Mine ( I guess Im Third)


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

my dream bike is on ebay right now. I would tell you guys what it is, but then I would have to kill you.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

that has to be the sexiest piece of metal I have ever seen


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

dowst said:


> i think he probably was going faster than we think and cleared it all :band:
> 
> one of the sickest pics i've ever seen, i wish i had one of me like that.


ha... have a pic of that i would be glad if i could just plain do that.


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Heres my custom swd 216, now with new hadleys on 729, sorry for the sh!tty pic


----------



## batts (Nov 30, 2006)

I will add to the R9 list of pic's...


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

not exactly down hill but here is my dream:thumbsup:


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

batts said:


> I will add to the R9 list of pic's...


Ahhhhhh man I love the looks of that bike


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*mine........*

Too damn pretty. They look better in action!
























06 Large m3 
888rc2x works
Magura Gustavs
mavic 729's
Fox dhx5
Love this bike!


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

jimage said:


> not exactly down hill but here is my dream:thumbsup:


You don't need to spell to ride dud it's all good


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

be350ka said:


> I'll second the R9. Great bike. Here it is.


Nice Ride that is on of my favorite bikes


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Largextracheese said:


> Too damn pretty. They look better in action!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Dude where is that double


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok for real Next to my 303 I have to give it to the R9's Damn they look like nice 
( since Frank was the greatest Yeti welder of all time sinister owners should b welcomed to the TRIBE ) I love that Bike


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*heh*

It's at my 2nd home....WHISTLER>>>>DIRT MERCHANT!


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

Not to Take a thing from anyone else Guys I love bikes and they all are nice riides you have on here Cheers Build em and ride hard 
( largeextracheese ------ Nice pics bro )


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

a red m-3


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeti 303, Santa Cruz V10 or IH Sunday


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Yeti 303, Santa Cruz V10 or IH Sunday


 What a question ?? take a wild gues 
If Sam Hill or Steave peat were on a 303 they would b banned as cheeters


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My bike:



















These are not recent pictures. I screwed up the front wheel, so I bought a deetrax. It also has new pedals, chain, and 11-28 sram cassette. 
In the mail I have an e.13 lg-1 cassette and white SDG I-fly seat!!1


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

That is a sick Yakuza. Don't believe I've ever seen one with a 40 before now. sictor.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Posted it before and I will do it again! Not my exact bike but I have the same frame. Mine is on its way to havin very similar parts! Torn down for the winter waiting for some new upgrades.

SEcond one is the same frame with a gboxx...proto for 09 maybe?


----------



## rd3 (Mar 18, 2006)

my Hood Mussel


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ti? 

sweet gold chain!


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

boone said:


> Posted it before and I will do it again! Not my exact bike but I have the same frame. Mine is on its way to havin very similar parts! Torn down for the winter waiting for some new upgrades.
> 
> SEcond one is the same frame with a gboxx...proto for 09 maybe?


Nice Ride Boon looks good


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

.....


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

nobody242424 said:


> .....


Nice very Nice 
Foes fly Awsome


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

How the **** did you land that?


----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> How the **** did you land that?


theres a landing, thats out at ellwood isnt it?


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> How the **** did you land that?


Why didn't **** get edited out?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


>


Hey Ryan did you get a new wheelset? Last time I rode with you, you had the DT Swiss Wheels.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

TheMauler said:


> theres a landing, thats out at ellwood isnt it?


From the pic it looks like he is jumping strait into a rock garden.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

sweeet what front roter is that
sickest down hill rig i've seen


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

i second that


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Isnt this another "lets see those sexxxy dh/fr rides" or whatever? Anyway

Here's mine...it's always been my realistic dream bike.

















Here's the unrealistic dream


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Greg Minaar's bike > *

That's some of the WORLD's BEST engineering folks...give credit where credit is due. :thumbsup:


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ray Bao said:


> Greg Minaar's bike > *
> 
> That's some of the WORLD's BEST engineering folks...give credit where credit is due. :thumbsup:


OWNS ALL


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

kuksul08 said:


> OWNS ALL


to bad its prob not his bike. doesnt have mallets on it


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

The frame has his name on it. Check your eyes...


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry but that HOOD is just out of this world!!!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## TheMauler (Aug 13, 2007)

DJskeet said:


> From the pic it looks like he is jumping strait into a rock garden.


im pretty sure thats out at ellwood and you basically land and go straight into the beach


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

kntr said:


>


How much does that weigh in at? And can I have that? that looks like a derailler on there, are you running duel rings? swap out that 66 for a totem 2step and you have my dream bike


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

The Flatline and the Demo series seem to be competing for the craziest rear linkage.

Is the much metal really necessary for a single pivot?


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

TheMauler said:


> im pretty sure thats out at ellwood and you basically land and go straight into the beach


 Ahh so nice soft sand to fall on


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

one of the favorite bikes ive ever owned. i guess its my dream dh bike??


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> How much does that weigh in at? And can I have that? that looks like a derailler on there, are you running duel rings? swap out that 66 for a totem 2step and you have my dream bike


Its 41 with the 36h Azonic Outlaw wheels and 2.7/2.5 Minions. With my I9/DT 5.1 wheels and lighter 2ply DH tires its 38.5.

Ya, I run two rings. I have to get it to the top. Check the Intense forums for lots of pics and how to put a front derailer on it. It cost about $15 extra.

Im loving it. XC/FR/DH.... it does it all.

Im a Zoke fan, no Totem.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

novato kid said:


>


How long are your handlebars?


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

i would have to say the glory dh, it is one of those bikes that just always catches your eye
imo


----------



## GnaR9 (Jul 7, 2007)

Pure sex.... at a skinny 39.2lbs.
PS, you love my couches.


----------



## Artin Aga (Aug 23, 2006)

rd3 said:


> my Hood Mussel


That is a sweet bike what does it weigh ??


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

jimage said:


> one way to clear a rock garden   :thumbsup:
> 
> thats got to be the bigest rock garden ive ever seen


It is not so much a rock garden, but a giant thing of logs. It is on the Bigfoot Classic race course and you land like 5-10 feet past the log on the bottom left. To answer some questions, I have funn full on bars(I don't know how long they are but they are wide enough) and I got sun-ringle add's because my dt's to be plainly simple, died. Thanks for the comments. 
--Ryan


----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

novato kid said:


> It is not so much a rock garden, but a giant thing of logs. It is on the Bigfoot Classic race course and you land like 5-10 feet past the log on the bottom left. To answer some questions, I have funn full on bars(I don't know how long they are but they are wide enough) and I got sun-ringle add's because my dt's to be plainly simple, died. Thanks for the comments.
> --Ryan


is that even a lip? or did you just have nutty speed


----------

